# PLEASE HELP ANY ADVICE REASSURANCE ON GRADE A4 FROZEN EMBRYOS SURRVIVING



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello 

Please can anyone tell me if you have had success with grade A4 frozen embryos I am getting a little worried now I have embryo transfer on wednesday if our little snow babies survive the thaw   .

Please reply.

Thankyou in advance Michelle xxxxx


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi Michelle,

Didnt want to read and run! All I can offer you is that ours were grade A 4cell and grade A 5cell following thaw and on day of transfer, my lining was way too thin despite being on 9 progynova a day, we are now 12dp3dt and I have been having positive hpt since 9tpt, we testing officially on thursday so anything can happen in 2 days but hope this gives you a little hope.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Rosy

Thankyou for your reply and im sending you lots of      for your test tomoro.

Our embies survived the thaw   and divided into a 7 cell and 8 cell so we are now     they snuggle in nice and warm for a long time we had ET today so rest for me what have you been up to on your 2 week wait will be thinking of you tomoro xxxx


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Awwww im so pleased that they survived thaw and those are really good cell numbers!!!! make sure you take it easy in the 2ww and make sure you keep us posted on how you get on.
We had our BFP yesterday, still not sunk in yet but scan booked for 3 weeks to check.
I had a 3yr old to look after in my 2ww which took my mind off it alot but also ment I couldnt sit down very much!!!!!
wishing you lots of luck.xxxxx


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Rosey

That is lovely news congratulations on your   did you anything imparticular on yor 2 week wait ??  I will keep you posted on how I get on xxxxxx


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

ooops i meant eat anything imparticular xxx


----------



## Rosy238 (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi michelle,


Thank you   



no didnt eat anything specific, just drunk lots of water and ate healthily and regularly, I ran round like a looney after my daughter and I think I sat down for first 48hrs while she was at my mums but thats it really, need to keep circulation going but didnt do any hoovering or heavy lifting/stretching etc, was just sensible!!!


Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## mits (Aug 10, 2011)

I have frozen blastocysts grade 5cc and 5ca and wanted to know if there is any chance of them being successful.


----------



## Michelle32 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hello Mits

I didnt want to read and run but im not sure on an answer for you as I had my two frozen embies that did survive the thaw but were different to yours I hope some one can help this post has gone quite you may want to post a question and you mite get more replys good luck xxxxx


----------

